# Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.



## Administrator (25. Januar 2008)

*Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

[x] Max Payne 2. Da hat allein schon das Titelthema einen großen Erinnerungswert. Die restlichen Stücke aus bekannteren Spielen (mit Ausnahme von Mario, Doom oder Metroid) haben einfach keinen richtigen Erkennungswert. Die hört man, doch nach wenigen Minuten hat man die Melodien bereits wieder vergessen. Besonders die 0815-Dramatiksounds aus der virtuellen Retorte bleiben bei mir nicht hängen.

Generell sollten Entwickler endlich darauf achten, ihren Titeln geniale Begleitmusik zu spendieren. Tolle Grafik ist nur eine Seite der Medaille, die aber schnell verblast. Gute Musik hört man sich auch in Jahren noch gerne an. Erst vor einigen Wochen habe ich Max Payne 1 nur deshalb installiert, um die Musikstücke (die teilweise sehr kurz, aber atmosphärisch sind) zu extrahieren.  

Das letzte Spiel mit einem wirklich genialen Soundtrack war imho Mario Galaxy. Bekannte Klänge wurden genial gemixt, aufgearbeitet und futuristischer aufgenommen. Hinzu kam der geniale Spagat zwischen Verspieltheit und nötigem Ernst. 

Ergo:

Von den Titeln die aufgeführt sind: Max Payne 2
Wunschkandidat Nummer 2: Mario Galaxy

Regards, eX!


----------



## Figkregh (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Auch wenn * Gothic 3 * ein sehr umstrittenes Spiel war und wohl immer noch ist, so war der Soundtrack   !
Ich finde zwar nicht alle Stücke genial, aber sie tragen doch immer sehr zur Atmosphäre bei, weil sie zu der Welt passen und nicht übertrieben bombastisch wirken.
Am besten finde ich die Musik in Myrtana   .
Ich freue mich, dass die gute Qualität, die der Gothic-Soundtrack bisher immer hatte, auch bei dem weniger guten, bisher neusten Teil der Serie erhalten geblieben ist, und hoffe, dass es _ Spellbound _ gelingt ein gutes Spiel mit gewohnt gutem Soundtrack abzuliefern.
Bleibt nur noch zu sagen: Danke KaiRo für die vielen Jahre gute Unterhaltung   !

MfG Figkregh

P.S. Mein Eindruck war natürlich subjektiv;
bevor mich noch jemand darauf hinweist....


----------



## Zsinj (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

[x] Anno 1701
der Sound ist einfach zu geil  
nur muss ich anmerken, das ich ihn mir nicht mmehr kaufen würde, da dieser in der genialen special edition schon dabei war    überhaupt war das die beste special edition die ich jemals gesehen habe  nur eben etwas teuer


----------



## Hard-2-Get (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

[x]Max Payne 2

Ganz klar, die Titelmusik ein grandioses Musikstück, und auch die restliche Musik trägt wunderbar zur Atmosphäre bei.

Ansonsten könnte Ich mir noch eine Sammelbox mit sämtlichen Liedern aus den Mariospielen vorstellen. (Kein Scherz   )


----------



## bsekranker (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Mafia!

Ein Soundtrack, der zum einen perfekt zum Spiel passt und zum anderen auch unabhängig vom Game aus tollem Jazz besteht.


----------



## doceddy (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Vietcon 1 und 2 ( aber kann man ja kostenlos runterladen    )


----------



## Jacro (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Da gibt es so viele.
Aber der Soundtrack, der mich (ob meines damals sehr jungen Alters) am meisten geprägt hat und ich noch heute praktisch jedes Stück kann ist: C&C 1!
Ein wirklich genialer Soundtrack, überaus stimmig. Ich wünschte mir, Strategiespiele hätten heute einen ähnlich guten.
Zweiter Favorit ist Oblivion. Aber dort kann man ja alle Audiodateien im Verzeichnis ausfindig machen. Genial vor allem die Startmenue-Melodie.

Ach ja: Wenn mir irgendjemand verraten kann, wo ich den kompletten C&C1-Soundtrack finden kann, bekommt er von mir einen Keks!


----------



## Lordghost (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

also ich kenn da so eine seite, ob das jetzt rechtens ist kann ich nich sagen ^^, aber daher hab ich meine game-soundtracks:

http://illegal.de/

ich denk wegen sowas und den vielen möglichkeiten musi.dat´s usw. aus spieleordnern usw. zu entpacken oder gar gleich die mp3´s rauszukopieren stellen viele ihre songs frei zur verfügung, siehe Bioshock und Universe at War, außerdem ist das gute werbung, und wer mag nicht die songs von Frank Klepacki  (Nox, C&C, Universe at War, usw.)

Blub

*Link entfernt. Mag sein das da MP3's bei sind die eh auf der Homepage der Publisher bereit gestellt werden, aber sowas wie z.B. Final Fantasy ist mit Sicherheit nicht legal, zumal die von Square auch verkauft werden!*


----------



## IXS (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Silkroad Online. 
Mit Ausmahme des Konstantinopel-Musikstücks, sind das schon echte Über-Kompositionen. Stimmungsvoll und selbst nach dem 1000sten Mal nicht langweilig oder nervend.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Der beste Soundtrack, den ich kenne, stammt aus dem Spiel I-War (in den USA als Independence War vertrieben). Die beste Raumkampfsimulation, die ich je zockte. Da war alles perfekt: Missionen, Videosequenzen, Design, Atmosphäre und der Soundtrack. Unvergeßlich, die Mission Metallake. Mit einer Flotte von Großkampschiffen in die Schlacht ziehen, im Hintergrund dröhnt der Soundtrack - vom Besten. Dies bot bis dahin keine Raumkampfsimulation und auch danach kam nichts Besseres mehr. I-War 2 fiel gegen den ersten Teil atmosphärisch etwas ab, meine ich.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Ich spiele eigentlich nur World of Warcraft, daher habe ich ein nicht wirklich breit gefächertes Spektrum. Aber ich muss sagen, dass der Soundtrack da sehr sehr stimmig ist und mir irre gut gefällt. Ein Freund von mir hat die Collectors Editions, wo die Soundtracks beiliegen, diese habe ich mir mal ausgeliehen und komplett durchgehört. Echte Gänsehaut.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

[X] Call of Duty 4

Mir gefallen die Melodien ziemlich gut und der Rap Song in den Credits ist klasse   . Gefällt mir sehr.

Einer meiner favourites ist der Soundtrack zu GTAA.


----------



## f1270 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Mein Top-Favorit für Spiele-Sondtrack : THE WITCHER !!   
(Ist bei der Collectors-Edition dabei und paßt auch gut zu anderen Fantasy-Spielen (!) - Einfach mal auf der offiziellen Witcher-Seite reinhören auf : http://witcher-game.de/   )


----------



## Solon25 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Soundtracks hab ich auch schon einige. Meist Beilagen  wie z.B. bei _Metal Gear Solid SE_, oder sie lagen so dabei wie bei _Earth 2160, SpellForce: BoW_ und _Die Siedler 5_. Gekauft habe ich damals die 4 CD Import Version von _Final Fantasy 7_ für unglaubliche 120DM  und _MDK_, welche in einer Sonderaktion (Spiel+OST für die PS-1) zu kaufen war.

Wenn mir die Musik gefällt durchforste ich eh erstmal den Sound Ordner, oftmals wird man da fündig und muss nichts großartig umwandeln oder entpacken. Genial finde ich das bei _Tomb Raider_, der OST ist ja nicht zu verachten, ich lege einfach meine TR PS-1 CD in den CD Player und schon läuft der TR OST, Trackweise wählbar 

Kaufen wollte ich mir jetzt die Titan Quest SE mit OST dabei, find die Musik auch größtenteils gut.


----------



## seech (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Hmm, bei Half-Life 2 und den Episoden sind ein paar gute Lieder dabei, kam dann mit der Action gepaart immer ganz gut rüber. Z.B. der Antlion-Kampf in Episode II hat mit dem Lied im Hintergrund noch mehr Spaß gemacht.

Aber eigentlich würde ich keinen Spielesoundtrack wirklich kaufen...


----------



## Mothman (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Ich habe mir damals den Soundtrack (bzw. das eine Lied) aus dem Adventure *Runaway* "besorgt". Ich fand/finde das irgendwie geil. Ich habe keinen offiziellen ST zum Kauf gefunden und damals hatte das einer in einem Adv.-Forum verlinkt..also hab ich einfach gesaugt. Ich weiß auch nicht mehr, wie die Band oder das Lied hieß...aber in dem Forum haben die abenteuerliche (!) Übersetungen zu dem Song gepostet, weil es nirgendwo etwas Offizielles dazu gab.^^
Ich weiß nur noch, dass das irgendeine spanische Band war. Der Eine oder Andere hier weiß bestimmt welches Lied ich  meine. Bei der Szene mit den Transen (oder waren es Frauen?!) an dem Wohnwagen spielte das Lied im Hintergrund.

Bisher habe ich mir noch keinen ST zu einem Spiel gekauft, würde das aber nicht ausschließen, sofern mir die Lieder/das Lied gefällt.


----------



## bsekranker (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Das Main Theme kann man in mehreren verschiedenen Versionen auf der offiziellen Seite runterladen:

http://runaway-game.de/runaway1/index.php?get=soundtrack


----------



## BlackDead (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Am liebsten hätte ich gerne die Best of  CD von Lucasarts aber leider ist die überall ausverkauft.


----------



## Sylphen (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

jeder der mal Vampire the Masquerade gespielt hat, dem bleiben die soundtracks in erinnerung und da alle im mp3 format in einem ordner sind kann die auch noch easy auf den mp3-player ziehen   
stimmungsvoll und sehr atmospherisch  genial


----------



## Solon25 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				bsekranker am 27.01.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Main Theme kann man in mehreren verschiedenen Versionen auf der offiziellen Seite runterladen:
> 
> http://runaway-game.de/runaway1/index.php?get=soundtrack


Jau, der _Trans Divas Disco Mix_   Hatte bei der Szene mit den Transen am Wohnwagen extra bissl laufen lassen wegen dem Lied  Später dann auch da gesaugt.

Zu Vampire TMB, genau so was meine ich mit "in den Ordnern" schauen. Lass da auch manchmal einfach so ein Lied von laufen


----------



## Mothman (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				bsekranker am 27.01.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Main Theme kann man in mehreren verschiedenen Versionen auf der offiziellen Seite runterladen:
> 
> http://runaway-game.de/runaway1/index.php?get=soundtrack


Danke für den Hinweis. Aber zum Release war das imao nicht so. DIe haben das glaube ich wegen der ganzen Anfragen gemacht.


----------



## TheChicky (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Ich finde die Musik zu StarCraft und Diablo(1) absolut genial!


----------



## crackajack (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				bsekranker am 27.01.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> http://runaway-game.de/runaway1/index.php?get=soundtrack


Hey, Klasse. Wenn ich etwas bei Runaway richtig gut fand, dann war es wohl das.
thx

[x] Vampire Bloodlines
Aber den Spielesoundtrack zu Bloodlines extra zu kaufen, wäre irgendwie unsinnig da die Lieder ja als mp3 drauf waren. Aber weil mir Isolated und Swamped super gefallen haben, habe ich zwei Chiasm und die Lacuna Coil Alben gekauft. Nett!

Zu Shadow Ops habe ich die Special Edition samt Soundtrack von Inon Zur, aber hier eher wegen dem Headset.^^ Für 4€ Ramschpreis war das einfach zu verlockend. Und übel ist der Soundtrack ja auch nicht. Ist also das Geld locker wert.

Max Payne fände ich noch kaufenswert, aber das war es dann auch schon. Wirklich geniale Melodien haben ja vor allem Mario-, Metroid- und Zeldaspiele- also nintendo generell-, aber die sind dann doch etwas abseits meines Musikgeschmacks um die ohne Spiel hören zu wollen.


----------



## morgana (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Ja, der Runaway Soundtrack war richtig cool! Die einzigen Spiele Soundtracks die ich sonst hab sind *Silent Hill 3* und *Metal Gear Solid 3*. Besonders das Titellied von MGS (gesungen von Cynthia Harrell) ist schwerst genial. Leider hab ich das Spiel nie gespielt.


----------



## ck001 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

passt zwar nicht in die auflistung, aber ich würde mich über möglichst vollständige sammlungen lizenzierter soundtracks wie beispielsweise tony hawks, gta, need for speed freuen. sicher, die wurden nicht eigens für das spiel komponiert, aber sie passen gut zur atmosphäre des spiels bzw. verstärken diese noch. ich sehe aber auch ein, dass es besonders bei diesen compilations rechtliche probleme geben kann, aber man wird doch noch träumen dürfen. 
 von den hier aufgelisteten hat das theme von mp2 bei mir den nachhaltigsten eindruck hinterlassen.


----------



## DaSchneida (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass es inzwischen da draußen eine riesige Menge an Spielen gibt und dass davon auch eine nicht ganz unbeträchtliche Menge gute bis sehr gute Soundtracks besitzt, reicht es natürlich nicht mehr aus, nur einen Favoriten zu nennen. Um genau zu sein sind es bei mir gleich 3.

Der erste gehört zu einem inzwischen uralten Playstation 1 Spiel namens Chrono Cross, das nie in Deutschland erschienen es. Selten habe ich derart abwechslungsreiche Soundtracks erlebt, die dann auch noch live eingespielt wurden.

Mein zweiter Favorit wurde bereits genannt und hört auf den Namen Mafia. Da ich neben orchestrierten Soundtracks auch noch Jazz-Fan bin und dieses Genre in Soundtracks nur selten bedient wird, hat mich dieser Soundtrack natürlich besonders erfreut.

Mein absoluter Favorit ist allerdings die musikalische Untermalung zu einem Rollenspiel, das Anno 2000 erschien unter dem Label der Black Isle Studios. Leider wurde es - zu Unrecht wie ich finde, denn die Story war wirklich grandios obskur - nie berühmt und hat sich meines Wissens auch nur mehr schlecht als recht verkauft. Dennoch nenne ich es hier auf Platz 1 meiner persönlichen Charts, da der Soundtrack es geschafft hat, die düstere Atmosphäre immer passend zu unterstreichen. Die Rede ist von Planescape: Torment.


----------



## Worrel (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				bsekranker am 26.01.2008 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Mafia!
> 
> Ein Soundtrack, der zum einen perfekt zum Spiel passt und zum anderen auch unabhängig vom Game aus tollem Jazz besteht.


Genau; *Mafia* fehlt auf jeden Fall in der Auflistung. Auch *Outcast* und* Grim Fandango* könnte man da noch gut nennen.


----------



## fredfreak (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Álso ich kann ncith sagen, dass ich einen persönlichen Favoriten habe(gibt zu viele gute Soundtracks).
Aber würde ich mir einen bestimmten aussuchen und kaufen können, würde ich wohl Fahrenheit wählen. Abgesehen von der schön subtilen Hintergrundmusik gab es dort noc heinige klasse Rockstücke( welceh man am Cdwechsler selbst aussuchen konnte), die ich mir auch jederzeit außerhalb eines Spiels anhören würde. 
Frag mcih ob die von einer richtigen Band stammen.


----------



## Kanon (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

warhammer 40000 schon allein das intro wa(h)r hammer^^


----------



## NuBeOrNotNuBe (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

ich höre immer mal gerne wieder in den Soundtrack von Forsaken rein. Finde ich einen der genialsten dens gibt.


----------



## Chemenu (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Ich hab früher ziemlich oft die CD von Interstate 76 in den CD-Player geworfen.
Mir gefällt dieses 70er Jahre gedudel irgendwie. 

System Shock 2 hat auch ein paar wirklich abgefahrene Lieder.


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				Lil-K38 am 27.01.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Call of Duty 4
> 
> Mir gefallen die Melodien ziemlich gut und der Rap Song in den Credits ist klasse   . Gefällt mir sehr.
> 
> Einer meiner favourites ist der Soundtrack zu GTAA.



Ich bin wieder mal off topic, aber wenn es hier schon drum geht, Lieder aus den Spielen zu holen, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen:
Ich hätte zu gern ein Sprachsample aus GTAA, und zwar Catalina, wenn sie CJ als "Tiny balled idiota" beschimpft. Kann man das irgendwie rausziehen? Oder kann mir jemand ein Savegame auftreiben, wo ich die Mission starten kann, wo das kommt? (nein, ich weiß nicht, wie die heißt, ist zu lang her).

Spielesoundtracks mag ich besonders gern die Sounds aus der Wipeout-Reihe, auch wenn das wieder "off topic" ist, weil PS2


----------



## HanFred (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

mein favorit ist klar der GTA - Vice City soundtrack. und den hab ich (vom kumpel kopiert).


----------



## Michael-Miggi (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				HanFred am 29.01.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> mein favorit ist klar der GTA - Vice City soundtrack. und den hab ich (vom kumpel kopiert).



tststs....   

Ich hab mir den ST von Lucasarts gekauft   

Grüße


----------



## Bonkic (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

 NeoGAF G.A.M.E.: An electronic music compilation


----------



## sinus89 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Leisure Suit Larry 6
Ist soweit ich mich noch erinnern zwar Midi(-qualität), hat aber trotzdem style irgendwie


----------



## fragapple (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				SYSTEM am 25.01.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



The Witcher -> denn >Vader< hat dazu die Titelmusik gespielt oder so


----------



## autumnSkies (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Der Vampire Die Maskerade - Redemtion Soundtrack war klasse. Ansonsten gefällt mir noch der Soundtrack von Warhammer 40k Chaos Gate sehr gut - passte klasse zum Spiel.

Und natürlich der zu Bladerunner von Vangelis.


----------



## PC--Gamer (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Der Soundtrack von Crysis und Age of Empires III habe ich bereits (Special Editions).

Total Overdose hast eine schöne Soundtrack der ich mir sicher kaufen würden.

Der bestesten Soundtrack ist der Soundtrack von Mafia.


----------



## juppa (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

need for speed most wanted auf jeden fall


----------



## Rastamen (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

GTA - Vice City


----------



## Provyder (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				Rastamen am 09.02.2008 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA - Vice City


 
Dito. Eigentlich sind GTA:Vice City und San Andreas die besten. Bei Spielen wie C&C hat mir zum Beispiel "Hell March" aus Alarmstufe Rot sehr gut gefallen... und den Battlefield Vietnam Sountrack fand ich auch sehr gut.

Dennoch bevorzuge ich eigentlich nur komplette original Alben.

Und manche Musik ist ohne das gleichzeitige Spielen einfach nicht dasselbe.


----------



## TheMadman (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Zum Chillen hätte ich gern den Soundtrack von Death Rally, oh ja.... 
"Hell for me" ^^


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

GTA reihe---habe ich aber schon jeden der bisher erschienen ist!!  

vice city rocks aber auch SA hat ein paar perlen drauf ......


----------



## Ricco2001 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*

Mir gefällt der Spellforce2 Soundtrack sehr gut! C&C 1 hatte auch einen Soundtrack der perfekt zu Spiel gepasst hat und sehr "treibend" war. Am besten fand ich immer das Lied wo das Sprachsample "I´m a mechanical, I´m an mechanical, I´m a mechanical man!" vorkam.  
Achja, und was mir auch unvergessen geblieben ist: Homeworld 1!! Direkt zu Anfang der Kampagne, man sieht das Mutterschiff und dazu dieser absolut sphärische Soundtrack!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.01.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Die restlichen Stücke aus bekannteren Spielen (mit Ausnahme von Mario, Doom oder Metroid) haben einfach keinen richtigen Erkennungswert. Die hört man, doch nach wenigen Minuten hat man die Melodien bereits wieder vergessen. Besonders die 0815-Dramatiksounds aus der virtuellen Retorte bleiben bei mir nicht hängen.


Das ist doch bei Filmen auch nicht anders. Echte Ohrwürmer oder Melodien die sich unwideruflich einbrennen, wie die Titelthemen von Star Wars, Indiana Jones oder Terminator hört man heute nur noch selten. Solche epochalen Kompositionen bekommt man nur von ganz wenigen Auserwählten. In Hollywood kommt man da z.B. nicht an Hans Zimmer vorbei. Ich persönlich mag es, wenn der Faktor "anders" im Vordergrund steht. Da fallen mir z.B. die Soundtracks zu XIII oder Mafia ein. Eigenständige, unverbrauchte Klänge, die vielleicht nicht das grosse Ohrwurmpotential haben, aber definitiv einen Wiedererkennungswert und die Atmosphäre im Spiel perfekt unterstreichen. Bei Filmen muss man da ganz klar die Werke von Tarentino nennen, besonders Pulp Fiction und Kill Bill. So ein aussergewöhnlicher Soundtrack gibt dem Film eine Stimmung, die man mit orchestralem 0815-Brei niemals erzeugen könnte. Sowas könnte ich mir durchaus auch gesondert anhören, aber grundsätzlich interessieren mich Soundtracks nicht wirklich. Geld würde ich dafür eigentlich nicht ausgeben wollen. 

SSA


----------



## TheMadman (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zu welchem Spiel würden Sie sich am ehesten den Soundtrack kaufen? Sollte Ihr Favorit nicht dabei sein, nutzen Sie bitte die Kommentarfunktion.*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 19.02.2008 08:11 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA reihe---habe ich aber schon jeden der bisher erschienen ist!!
> 
> vice city rocks aber auch SA hat ein paar perlen drauf ......



 Die CD von GTA1 konnte man ja auch im CD Player abspielen... was ich auch sehr oft getan habe 
Nichts gegen den Soundtrack von VC und SA, aber bei den Teilen 1 bis 3 waren wenigstens noch eher unbekannte Sachen vertreten.


----------

